# Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch



## SusiSimpel (4 Oktober 2007)

Einen schönen guten Abend an alle hier,

ich bin aufgrund meiner Suche nach Infos auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen und poste nun hier in der Hoffnung auf Hilfe bzw. Tipps.
Ich habe mir die entsprechenden Seiten bereits durchgelesen, komme aber aufgrund der Spezifik meines Problems nicht wirklich weiter.

Ich habe vor ca. drei Wochen einen Account bei bwin (direkt über deren Seite) eröffnet und dort 15 Euro einbezahlt.
Habe einen Abend bzw. eine Stunde gedaddelt und mich gefreut, den Account danach schnell wieder "vergessen" bzw. nicht mehr genutzt.
Die Überweisung des Geldes wurde über paypal getätigt via Kreditkarte.
Ich habe für beide Accounts - paypal und bwin - dasselbe Passwort benutzt, dummerweise, wie ich nachträglich wohl sagen muß.
Nun, paypal hat mir binnen einer halben Stunde, wie üblich, eine Bestätigung meiner Paypalzahlung geschickt.
Soweit so gut - sowohl paypal als auch bwin lagen die letzten drei Wochen brach...

Bis ich heute eine Zahlungsbestätigung von Paypal erhalte - 40 Euro via Kreditkarte an bwin.
Das hat mich stutzig gemacht - habe mich dann sofort bei bwin eingeloggt und bei paypal.
Bei paypal habe ich zu meinem Entsetzen gesehen, daß fast täglich, auf jeden Fall aber alle zwei Tage Überweisungen per Kreditkarte zu bwin getätigt wurden, darüberhinaus einige Sex-Abos per Lastschriftverfahren, also normale Bankabbuchung, bezahlt wurden.
Paypal hat mir für alle diese Vorgänge KEINE Bezahlungsbestätigungen per Mail geschickt - die heute erhaltene war die allererste.
Mein bwin-Account zeigt jeden Tag Chip-Käufe an, die alle "verprasst" wurden - es sind noch 18,31 Euro auf dem Konto.
Ich hatte das Konto mit 0,50 Euro verlassen vor drei Wochen, es wurden in der Zwischenzeit hunderte Euro verzockt.

Ich habe bei bwin angerufen, den Account limitieren lassen und das Passwort geändert. Die streiten alles ab und verweisen darauf, daß ich alles selbst verzockt hätte bzw. jemand aus meiner Familie (meine Katze? Ich habe sonst niemand).
Bei paypal heißt es, sie kümmern sich darum - Antwort irgendwann die nächsten zwei Wochen. Passwort habe ich auch hier geändert und den Account vorübergehend auf Eis legen lassen.
Bei meinem Kreditkartenunternehmen werden sie alles prüfen - ich solle Einspruch einlegen bzgl. der ganzen Zahlungen, das wird auf Betrug hin ge- bzw. überprüft.
Bei der Bank habe ich die Sex-Abo-Zahlungen (Lastschrift via paypal) alle zurückbuchen lassen.

Ich bin vollkommen verzweifelt: Ich bin Studentin und habe sowieso nicht wirklich viel Geld geschweige denn Rücklagen. Diese doch deutlich vierstellige Summe werde ich nicht bezahlen können.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, wie das technisch zustande gekommen sein kann.
Ich WEIß, daß niemand aus meinem Umfeld die Daten kennt oder mißbraucht hat. Ich habe, obgleich ich nicht technisch versiert bin, aktuelle Software wie Spybot, Adaware und Antivir mit aktuellen Versionen auf dem Rechner laufen, ergo gehe ich davon aus, daß ich keinen Trojaner o.ä. drauf habe. Ich habe ein aktualisiertes Betriebssystem (XP). Darüberhinaus öffne ich nie obskure Mails etc. - und: ich reagiere nie auf irgendwelche "Verifizieren Sie ihre Daten"-Mails also kann ich eigentlich auch keinem typischen Phishing aufgesessen sein.

Was kann ich denn jetzt noch tun?
Wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ich mein Geld zurückbekomme bzw. die Kreditkartenrechnung nicht tragen muß?
Was kann ich gegenüber dem Kreditkartenunternehmen angeben?

Muß nicht auch in diesem Fall der Dienstleister (wer ist das? paypal oder bwin? ) meinem Kreditkartenunternehmen bzw. mir nachweisen (per ip?) daß ich die "Ware" erhalten habe oder wie ist das gesetzlich?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Rat, Tipps, Hilfe, wie auch immer, ich bin nämlich ziemlich am Ende.

Vielen herzlichen Dank und eine gute Nacht,

Susi.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Hast Du Dein multifunktionales Passwort noch anderweitig benutz.

Wie gehst Du ins Netz, etwa drahtlos. War Dein Rechner für Dritte zugänglich und ist das Passwort im Browser gespeichert?

Das sind so die Fragen, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen.


----------



## katzenjens (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Hallo Susi,

als erstes musst Du unbedingt Anzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der Polizei erstatten. Das ist schonmal kostenlos und schützt Dich auch gegen die Forderungen anderer. Möglicherweise wäre es nicht dumm, Deinen Rechner der Polizei zur Verfügung zu stellen um dort Spuren zu finden.

Die undichte Stelle muss aber nicht zwangsläufig auf Deinem PC sein. Bei Paypal und EBay gibts anscheinend öfter Sicherheitslücken. Dass Du von Paypal keine Überweisungsbestätigungen bekommen hast, kann daran liegen, dass der Eindringling erstmal die EMail-Adresse für Transaktionen geändert hat. Da Paypal die Daten speichert, sollte es für die Polizei möglich sein, die Sache zu überprüfen.

War Dein Passwort vielleicht zu kurz ? Benutzt Du das gleiche Passwort auch für Foren- und Chatanmeldungen? In diesem Fall kann es dort geklaut worden sein und der Bösewicht hat einfach probiert. Soetwas gabs leider auch schon.

Du wirst wahrscheinlich demnächst mit Mahnungen erdrückt werden von den Firmen wo Du die Lastschrift hast zurückgehen lassen. Diese kannst Du beantworten, dass Du nicht der Initiator bist und bereits Anzeige gestellt wurde.

Natürlich muss man keine Forderungen begleichen, welche man nicht selbst verursacht hat, wäre ja noch schöner. In der Hinsicht kann ich Dich beruhigen. Vermutlich den einzigsten Schaden, den Du davonträgst, ist das Gezocke bei BWIN, wobei das ja noch glimpflich verlaufen ist.

Vermutlich war es kein Profi-Abräumer sondern ein Freizeithacker.

Als letztes, es ist inzwischen zur Unsitte verkommen, dass die aktuellen Browser gerne Passwörter speichern. Dumm nur, wenn jemand anders an den Rechner geht. Daher empfehle ich immer, schon beim Einloggen auf den PC ein Passwort zu vergeben und die Passwortspeicherung auf den Seiten abzuschalten und regelmässig die Cookies zu löschen.

Also, wie am Anfang gesagt: Ab zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens

Edit: In Erweiterung von Der Jurist...
Wenn Du drahtlos über WLAN ins Netz gehst, welche Verschlüsselung nutzt Du? Wenn WEP, dann kann es sein, dass Dein Zugang kompromittiert wurde, da WEP leider nicht mehr sicher ist.


----------



## SusiSimpel (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank erstmal für Eure schnellen Antworten.

@ der Jurist: 
Nein, ich habe kein "multifunktionales" Passwort, ich habe dieses eine Passwort lediglich zweimal verwendet. :-?
Für Foren, ebay, etc. habe ich andere, verschiedene 

Ich gehe über einen PC ins Internet über einen WLan-Router. Wie genau der konfiguriert ist weiß ich nicht, da ihn ein Bekannter - der typische Frauen-IT-Freund - eingerichtet hat. 

Der PC ist für Dritte nicht zugänglich und das Passwort war, so wie ich das sehe, nicht im Browser gespeichert - letzteres kann ich allerdings nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sondern nur mit 99% sagen. Ich speichere Passwörter im Browser nur bei "Unwichtigem" wie z.B. irgendwelchen Foren o.ä., nicht bei Gelddingen.

@ katzenjens:

Ich habe gestern Nacht noch per Mail Anzeige erstattet bei der Polizei - da ich die Tage über jetzt außerhalb bin und am Arbeiten habe ich dort angegeben, daß ich mich am Montag diesbezüglich wieder melde bzw. man mir Kontaktinformationen zusenden soll. Es war keine Ad-Hoc-Anzeige - die Mailadresse wurde speziell für Mail-Anzeigen eingerichtet.
Da werde ich jetzt mal warten ob per Mail noch was passiert bzw. mich am Montag melden.

Paypal behauptet, daß in letzter Zeit alle Zahlungsanforderungen und - bestätigungen rausgegangen sind und daß nichts an den Einstellungen geändert wurde. Ich habe aber KEINE - bis auf die gestrige - Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten.

Ansonsten: Das Geld wurde bei bwin verzockt, über Paypal wurde eben alles getätigt: Sowohl Überweisungen via Kreditkarte als auch einige Sex-Abos per Lastschrift. Die habe ich platzen lassen. Allerdings wurden die ja per Lastschrift von Paypal eingezogen ergo wird mich Paypal anmahnen oder? 
Muß ich das bezahlen?

Wie verhalte ich mich gegenüber meinem Kreditkartenunternehmen und wie hoch schätzt ihr die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß die Versicherung der Kreditkarte greift? Man ist ja gegen Kreditkartenmißbrauch geschützt - bin ich das in dem Falle auch? Oder gar nicht? Oder fällt das unter Mißbrauch inkl. Fahrlässigkeit (da würde ich mit 50 Euro haften) - meine Kreditkartenservicetante meinte, daß man bei Mißbrauch maximal mit 50 Euro haftet - ich meine, die können mir doch jetzt nicht einfach unterschieben, daß ich das war oder?
Müssen die (wer auch immer, bwin gegenüber paypal, paypal gegenüber Mastercard, Mastercard gegenüber mir - alle gegenüber mir) nicht irgendwie nachweisen, daß ich das war?
Oder, im Umkehrschluß: Werde ich vielleicht - trotz Versicherung der Kreditkarte - ALLES bezahlen müssen obgleich ich es NICHT war?

Vielen Dank schonmal - ich bin wirklich ziemlich fertig.

Liebe Grüße, die Susi.


----------



## katzenjens (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Hallo Susi,

dass Du die Paypal-Infos nicht bekommen hast könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass jemand Zugang zu Deinem EMail-Account hat und somit selbst Spuren verwischt hat. Du hast ja bereits Anzeige erstattet und das ist gut so. Hättest allerdings auch persönlich bei der Polizei auflaufen können, die grösseren Wachen haben rund um die Uhr auf. Zudem dann dort auch mehr Ruhe ist um eine Anzeige aufzunehmen.

Dass Du auf Schäden sitzenbleibst ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Grob fahrlässig hast Du nun nicht wirklich gehandelt. Leider wirst Du nun erstmal viel Papierkrieg und Ärger haben, dass wird nicht ausbleiben. Dieses so emotionslos wie möglich bearbeiten, Du bist ja das Opfer und nicht der Täter. Aber lass Deinen WLAN-Zugang unbedingt checken, da könnte eine Lücke klaffen. Und beim EMail-Zugang das Passwort ändern.

Und auf jeden Fall mit Deiner Bank Kontakt aufnehmen. Nicht dass der Bösewicht noch mehr Daten von Dir hat.

UUUps, noch was vergessen. Unbedingt heute noch ins Menü Deines WLAN-Routers gehen, dort unter Netzwerk / DHCP gucken, wer dort ausser Dir eingeloggt ist / war. Diese Infos werden nur kurze Zeit ( ca. 1-2 Tage) gespeichert. Dort kann man einige Hinweise auf den Täter, so er über diesen Weg reingekommen ist, abgreifen. Die entsprechenden Seiten per Bildschirmkopie speichern. Welchen Router hast Du, da können wir Dir vielleicht helfen.


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## SusiSimpel (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Hallo lieber Jens,

vielen Dank für das Hilfeangebot bzgl. des Routers - könnte ich gut gebrauchen, ich blicke da nämlich GAR NICHT durch.
Ich bin heute ab 21 Uhr wieder am heimischen PC und hoffe, daß das nicht zu spät ist.
Wie komme ich denn auf den Router? 
Es ist ein W-Lan-Router von Siemens, entweder Gigaset SE 361 oder 366 (habe gerade mal nach ihm gesurft) - kann leider nicht sagen, welcher von beiden es ist so aus dem Kopf.

Was die Polizei angeht - ich war nachmittags zuerst paralysiert und danach stundenlang mit Sperren von Accounts und Banken benachrichtigen beschäftigt.
Abends bin ich dann gar nicht mehr auf die Idee gekommen auf eine Wache in der Stadt zu fahren. Meine Vorortwache hat mich schon einmal vor einiger Zeit ziemlich enttäuscht bei einem Ebay-Betrug - die Kollegen dort sind weder internetfirm noch bereitwillig was Onlinebetrüge angeht.
Und nachdem ich eine Unterseite mit Infos zu Onlinebetrügen, Phishing etc. der Polizei MEINER Stadt gefunden habe mit E-Mail-Adresse des entsprechenden Dezernats erschien mir das gestern sinnvoller in meinem ohnehin schon verplanten Zustand.
Ich werde aber ohnehin nochmals vorbeischauen dort die Tage.

Mittlerweile hat mich ein Bekannter noch beunruhigt der mir Angst gemacht hat bzgl. einer Beschlagnahmung des Rechners... 
Mir erscheint das alles vollkommen überdimensioniert - da muß ich mir doch keine Sorgen machen oder? Ich habe natürlich wie fast jeder zwei, drei CD's im MP3-Format auf dem PC, die ich mir von der CD eines Bekannten auf den Rechner gezogen habe etc. 
Oder soll ich die Anzeige zurückziehen?

Meine Güte, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was ich jetzt noch starten soll bzw. was richtig oder falsch ist.

Wäre es auch ein Weg die IP-Adressen von bwin und paypal zu verlangen?

LG, die verwirrte Susi.


----------



## conair2004 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*

Normalerweise müsste die Polizei mit bwin und PayPal zusammenarbeiten. Dann kann die polizei auch die IP-Adressen einsehen, mit denen du dich eingelogt hast. Wenn du Glück hast, kann man den typen dann zurückverfolgen, außer es ist eine Bande, dann stehen die Server meistens in der Karibik.
Deinen PC wird die Polizei wohl kaum beschlagnahmen, dafür ist der Betrag zu gering und der Aufwand zu groß.

Alles gute für dich!!!


----------



## BenTigger (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe/Tipps: Bwin & Paypal - Identitätsklau inkl. Kreditkartenmißbrauch*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Dann kann die Polizei auch die IP-Adressen einsehen, mit denen du dich eingeloggt hast. Wenn du Glück hast, kann man den typen dann zurückverfolgen, *außer es ist eine Bande, dann stehen die Server meistens in der Karibik*.


 Aber auch in diesem Falle wäre dir geholfen, da somit nachgewiesen wäre, dass nicht du der Kostenverursacher warst...


----------

